# New guy with SONY a390 SLR



## newphotographer2 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used SLR cameras in the late 70's early 80's had a pentax.but had a long break .  have bought myself a sony a390 SLR now getting use to digital cameras film cameras where much easier to use but digital has its advanages but is it ever complicated however taking great pics and getting use to digital.


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2011)

Check out second hand stores.  You may be able to find some great Minolta lenses that work with your Sony A390 at a good price.

skieur


----------



## newphotographer2 (Oct 28, 2011)

skieur said:
			
		

> Check out second hand stores.  You may be able to find some great Minolta lenses that work with your Sony A390 at a good price.
> 
> skieur



I am 
happy with my sony for now maybe later


----------



## newphotographer2 (Oct 28, 2011)

newphotographer2 said:
			
		

> I am
> happy with my sony for now maybe later



Already have a minolta 70mm - 200mm  on my sony a390 from my old minolta also have a 14mm - 70mm which came with sony . If anybody has  cheap lens from a DYNAX 300i let me know. I
 may buy .


----------

